# Sigmatel 9750 {i810_audio}/(Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Audio)



## ivan (Apr 22, 2009)

Sigmatel 9750 (Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Audio)
Driver: i810_audio

how can i get and install this sound card driver on my laptop 
system doesn't install auto 

thank you ,,,


----------



## tangram (Apr 22, 2009)

According to man snd_hda it seems the snd_hda driver support your hardware.

To load the driver as a module at boot time, place the following line in /etc/loader.conf:


```
snd_hda_load="YES"
```


----------



## ivan (Apr 24, 2009)

Boot-time Configuration
     The following variables are available at boot-time through the
     device.hints(5) file:

```
hint.pcm.%d.config  Configures a range of possible options.  Possi-
                               ble values are: ``dmapos'', ``eapdinv'',
                               ``gpio0'', ``gpio1'', ``gpio2'', ``gpio3'',
                               ``gpio4'', ``gpio5'', ``gpio6'', ``gpio7'',
                               ``gpioflush'', ``ivref'', ``ivref50'',
                               ``ivref80'', ``ivref100'', ``fixedrate'',
                               ``forcestereo'', ``ovref'', ``ovref50'',
                               ``ovref80'', ``ovref100'', ``softpcmvol'', and
                               ``vref''.  An option prefixed with ``no'', such
                               as ``nofixedrate'', will do the opposite and
                               takes precedence.  Options can be separated by
                               whitespace and commas.
```
   Runtime Configuration
     The following sysctl(8) variables are available in addition to those
     available to all sound(4) devices:

```
dev.pcm.%d.polling  Experimental polling mode, where the driver
                               operates by querying the device state on each
                               tick using callout(9).  Polling is disabled by
                               default.  Do not enable it unless you are fac-
                               ing weird interrupt problems or if the device
                               cannot generate interrupts at all.
```



=============


what is this settings for what ?
and how can i use


----------



## tangram (Apr 24, 2009)

I fail to see what that has to do with the sound problems. Didn't my suggestion work?

Regarding device.hints consult man device.hints.


----------



## ivan (Apr 25, 2009)

tangram said:
			
		

> According to man snd_hda it seems the snd_hda driver support your hardware.
> 
> To load the driver as a module at boot time, place the following line in /etc/loader.conf:
> 
> ...



i try this is but nothing stil muted 
i just do this setup or have another things ?

i m so new this stuff i m learning :stud


----------



## tangram (May 4, 2009)

Can you post you the output of `% dmesg`?

Also have a look at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/sound-setup.html.


----------

